# Larger Dart Frogs?



## upstatenypets (Feb 28, 2008)

What are some of the bigger "breeds" of dart frogs?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Dendrobates tinctorius, Phyllobates terribilis, & Amereega trivittatus are probably the biggest three in the hobby. Dendrobates auratus (some morphs), Phyllobates bicolor, & Ameerega bassleri are also pretty large.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Terriblis may be the largest on average. Different morphs of tinctorius vary greatly on size.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Species and morphs, not breeds  We haven't selectively bred them into breeds... at least not yet. We try and stick with what nature gave us.

Some of the lines of Dendrobates auratus 'Turquoise' are massive, as are the "giant" D. tinctorius (Citronella, Suriname Cobalt, GO/Regina... blanking on the rest), Phyllobates terribilis and bicolor (similar in size, but terribilis wins due to more girth), A. bassleri Yellow is bigger than the "blacks" running around that's for sure... don't know the full size of the other morphs, but the yellow Bass is likely right up there with the A. trivittata 'Greenback' (tho all the trivs in the hobby are impressively big). I'd say an adult yellow Bass is definately longer than a terriblis, but it would be iffy on who weights more.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Where does Azureus fit in? Are they as large as the auratus?
Candy


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Azureus are one of the giant tincs essentially. About the same size as most larger auratus.


----------



## upstatenypets (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the responses! Can't wait till I get my first PDF! Now on to more research...


----------

